# Hi, newbies here :)



## Samy2015 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi, we are Sam and Amy, We have recently scouted out a site we wish to investigate further. We have made a video of what we saw. Pic's and VT. It is uploading to youtube as we speak. Was just wondering, are we allowed to post links to youtube here  thanks in advance guys xxxx


----------



## Samy2015 (Jan 18, 2015)

Will explain further once I know which way round I have to do it  looking forward to becoming more acquainted with the rules  xx


----------



## smiler (Jan 18, 2015)

I think you can post links but it might be nice to let us see them here as well, Welcome to the forum.
Stay Safe.


----------



## Chopper (Jan 18, 2015)

Welcome, looking forward to your pics and video


----------



## Samy2015 (Jan 18, 2015)

If I figure out how to embed the video on a thread I will, its a nifty vid (if the sodding thing ever uploads lol) It is a popular venue and we live only a 20 min drive from it. I have been passing it every Friday night for a year, always wondered what it was and when i began goggling I was in awe at the history. We are very into the supernatural as well as historical value and this place has both. Amazing. Had great fun  

Thanks for the welcome guys xxx xx


----------



## krela (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi Samy, I moved your video to the specific urbex videos thread we have and fixed it so it embeds.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 19, 2015)

Welcome along! Glad to see you've posted an explore already! 
Looking forward to seeing more, enjoy the forum!


----------



## Samy2015 (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks guys xx


----------



## Arcaned (Jan 21, 2015)

Welcome to the forums. I am also into the supernatural side but haven't come across anything yet. I noticed the app you were using on one of your discoveries and I tried the same app sometime last week but figured it was something made up.

Goodluck with your discoveries and I look forward to seeing more of them.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 21, 2015)

Good luck and enjoy your exlores.


----------



## Samy2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks peeps xxx


----------

